# Hi there



## Dottles (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi there,

Call me Dottles   I found this forum via MissChievous on YouTube, I figured I would come check it out, see what's up and see if I can pick up some tips here and there, and hopefully once I get better I'll be able to post pictures!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## Janice (Sep 12, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra! Happy you've come for a visit.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## glam8babe (Sep 15, 2008)

welcome!


----------

